# After the Rain



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

After the Rain (By Nikhail Sytchev) is selected as a study for RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Classical Guitar Level Examination (RCM Guitar Syllabus 2011 Edition).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Super duper Ming, once again.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks Kapnkrunch and all!


----------

